# Success with 4BB ??



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Hi all, 

I have had 2 blasties transferred yesterday and to pass time I'm just curious to see if anyone has had success with a 4BB day 6 blastocyst frozen embryo. ? 

This is my 5th cycle but first time I have had 2 put back, one was a day 5 1AA blast and other was a 4BB day 6 blast. I'm not bothered or worried about the grading just curious and trying to make this 2WW go quicker lol X 

My other cycles have been all been 2-4AA blasts


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

A was a 3BB dee, fresh cycle but obviously successful.  Hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too crazy!


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

aww was he X brilliant I guess I'm just worrying over the slightest thing lol X 

Am 6dp5dt in the morning and now I remember how it made me mad last time and this time is no better I'm trying not to symptom spot but I find myself doing it all the time X


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Thinking of you, hope you get your BFP on Monday! I should be in for EC that day so hopefully we'll both be lucky.


----------

